# Best tranny for 500whp vr6 12v turbo for street



## vw-only (Feb 13, 2010)

Im ready to choice what trany i put on my vrt.what the best trany?
02a with ap tuning gearset with lsd diff or 02m 6vitesse? 
After some research i read 02m have too much short ratio.But gear are strong. 
Also clutch set on 02m is more expensive than 02a.
Trany going in mk3.So custom mount and axel.


----------



## 24vGTiVR6 (Sep 14, 2010)

what's the power goals / intended use of the car


----------



## vw-only (Feb 13, 2010)

Street driving and couple week end drag racing during summer


----------



## euro-sudaka (Aug 22, 2006)

24vGTiVR6 said:


> what's the power goals / intended use of the car


read the title one more time and get back to us ... if you didn't get it the second time.. i would suggest you get a pair of glasses :laugh:


----------



## PjS860ct (Dec 22, 2002)

I like my AP gearset on my vrt... definitely took the abused I gave it for the past 3 years... it will be my back up trans soon though.


----------



## vwturbowolf (Nov 28, 2003)

I'm using an APTuning 1-4 gear set with a longer final drive 3.63 and peloquin diff. It's in an o2j.

Defenetely holds up well. I would also suggest diesel geek billet shifter setup for the cable ends


----------



## Norwegian-VR6 (Feb 6, 2002)

I dont think the 02M is that short. 2700 rpm @ 60mph 6th gear. Its alot off fun running it in the streets. 
Put its a expensive build, compared to a AP or SQS 02a setup.
My 02M has been holding up fine for many years now. Pushing up to 30 psi.


----------



## vw-only (Feb 13, 2010)

Thanks for your helps 
ĺ


----------



## VRpoweredA2 (Oct 8, 2000)

Im running an Autotech Quaife 6spd 02A with straight cut gears 1-3 and stock axles. I've abused the hell out of my setup and have yet to run into any Tranny issues (knock on wood).


----------



## JoHnsVrT (Feb 1, 2007)

^^ your next drive you wont have 3rd


----------



## R32Smoker (Oct 21, 2010)

I recently stripped 2nd and 3rd in my o2j  
Time to start saving for the AP Tuning gearset; an o2m swap looks like it would actually cost the same, if not more with labor, so I think the APT gears are the way to go.


----------



## VRpoweredA2 (Oct 8, 2000)

JoHnsVrT said:


> ^^ your next drive you wont have 3rd


Been running the same tranny for 4 years without any issues whatsoever :wave:


----------



## PjS860ct (Dec 22, 2002)

I like my ap gears, it will be the 4th year this year and I keep upping the power on it and it takes it... knock on wood


----------



## vw-only (Feb 13, 2010)

I probably going 02a tranny.Stock gear for the moment.When striped gear,ap tuning gear.

Thanks for your help


----------



## DaBeeterEater (Aug 17, 2007)

Cryo treat the tranny and a pinion brace and lsd and the corrado trammy mount brace and it will hold up for a good long time and shift like butter. If ur not stupid with it I was 450 whp on my old car daily driver for a year and it got rode hard never broke it


----------



## vw-only (Feb 13, 2010)

More info please on cryo heat?


----------



## Nevaeh_Speed (Jul 9, 2004)

went through 3 o2a trannys. 3rd gear just can't take the torque. Picked up an 02j for free, gonna give it a shot, but AP gears sounds like the thing to do.


----------



## DaBeeterEater (Aug 17, 2007)

they cant take the torque cause the case tweak , pinion brace and corrado tranny mount brace helps a lot plus cryoteating is the trick makes them hold up very very well well worth the 150-200 bucks for the cryo


----------



## vw-only (Feb 13, 2010)

CRYOHEATING THE GEAR?
Or casing?


----------



## PjS860ct (Dec 22, 2002)

Gear...


----------



## EL DRIFTO (Jul 11, 2004)

has anybody installed just the pinion brace, no other mods and had success/problems ?


----------



## DaBeeterEater (Aug 17, 2007)

why do you keep saying cryo HEATING its cryo TREATING bud !!


----------



## R32Smoker (Oct 21, 2010)

EL DRIFTO said:


> has anybody installed just the pinion brace, no other mods and had success/problems ?


I have the APT pinion brace and Peloquin LSD in my o2j. I don't believe it will have any affect on the gears themselves, it just helps to keep the lower pinion solid; I still stripped 2nd and 3rd with the pinion brace. The first time I blew my trans was at the drag strip, I dropped the clutch and it just exploded. Apparently the lower pinion flexed/spread and destroyed the whole trans, and the case cracked open. I had APT install the lower pinon brace for me in a rebuilt transmission and ran that for 2 years until I stripped the gears a few months ago.


----------



## Gerg (Sep 15, 2006)

what turbo, what tires, what power, driving style?


----------



## R32Smoker (Oct 21, 2010)

While we're on the topic of transmissions, I have a question about gear oil. The guy who rebuilt my transmission said he did not recommend using anything other than OEM; I had switched to Penzoil Syncromesh to get rid of a slight grind going into 2nd (which got rid of the grind) and stripped the gears about 6 months later. I'm under the impression that GL-S oil is ok to use, just not GL-5. Should I stick with Penzoil Syncromesh or go back to OEM?


----------



## DaBeeterEater (Aug 17, 2007)

i only use redline mtf or royal purple in my trannys it makes them shift like butter, sycro mesh sucks takes to long for it to warm up adn shift good . hell im using 30w royal purple oil in mine right now its great just little noisy lol


----------



## R32Smoker (Oct 21, 2010)

Do you think synchromesh could be too thin and potentially cause more stress on the internals? It felt great for me, I just want my stock gears to last as long as possible, lol!


----------



## 24vGTiVR6 (Sep 14, 2010)

euro-sudaka said:


> read the title one more time and get back to us ... if you didn't get it the second time.. i would suggest you get a pair of glasses :laugh:





vw-only said:


> Street driving and couple week end *drag racing* during summer


uh huh. that's why I asked. Thread title does not explain everything. Street does not equal drag. no glasses required, but thanks.
suggestion- try actually *contributing* to a thread the next time you post.



R32Smoker said:


> Should I stick with Penzoil Syncromesh or go back to OEM?


gary peloquin told me to run only OEM trans gear oil when I picked up his LSD - he made his point very strong and clear about that.

I've heard similar stories of switching to synchromesh / redline and others, with the same result of failure(s) after a year or so. sometimes stripped gears, sometimes synchro dies. all depends how frequently you drive and how you drive, really.


----------



## R32Smoker (Oct 21, 2010)

Thank you, that is exactly what I needed to hear :beer:


----------

